# Question for the Techies...



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Ok, so i am getting two 10" Alpine subs, and i was reading a thread about wiring the subs parralell to each other.. and i was extremely curious...are you supposed to run a 2 channel or a mono sub if the 2 subs are ran parrallel to each other?..


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

You should be able to bridge a 2 channel amp so it is a mono amp and you can run a parallel circuit off of that. Just make sure you don't go beyond the ratings on the amp.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

make extreamly sure that if you go with a 2 channel and bridge mono that it can handle the impedance (ohm) level of the 2 speakers wired in parallel. example... if your speakers wired in parallel equate out to 2 ohm load and the amp is not stable bridged down to 2 ohms then it will not work.

guess i just restated what josh said.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

So for instance.. if I have 2 10" subs which are 4 OHMS.. and i parrallell them to lower the OHM to 2, and then bridge a 2 channel amp so it runs at like 300w at 2ohm, then i will be all good?...

sorry for being a nuisance... kinda new to this shit... money makes me go nuts.. and do alot of stuff


----------



## STD grabbag (Nov 29, 2002)

depend on what amp you have. most amps shoulden't be bridged with a 2 ohm load. 
what amp do you have?


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

amp will be 4ohms.. i was just using 2 as an example...


----------



## STD grabbag (Nov 29, 2002)

ok


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

here is the best way to do it if your not sure what you are doing. If the box has two terminals just wire each sub to both terimals pos and neg. then bridge the amp (most newer amps will show you which ones to hook up) Then take the one pos from the amp and put it to one subwoofer then take the neg from the amp and put that to the other subwoofer. Now u should have one wire to one sub and another wire to another now just take one wire and combine both terminals pos to neg. now its bridged and 4 ohms. (this only applies to single voice coil subs and non mono block amps)


----------

